# how to make images web ready ?



## austrini (Aug 10, 2002)

I had just about given up when I remembered I could always ask in  here 

I have this website, and a ton of pictures. Most pictures I took with my digital camera and they're about 700-800 KB in size, jpg. That's too big for a website! I have tried everything, i've minimized the color table, changed to 32K colors, scaled them down, lowered the resolution to crazy levels... (like 30 ppi) ... tried to change to gif. The smallest I can get most of them is about 200 KB. Even if I change it to grayscale  it's 140KB. Am I missing something? 

I use graphic converter v. 4.4 - I save them without a resource fork.  I have access to Photoshop 7 as well. ... 

any ideas? 

Thanks

Justin


----------



## Trip (Aug 10, 2002)

Using Photoshop under the "File" menu select "Save for Web" (or something like that) and mess around with the settings. It's what I do for my website and I've dropped 500k jpeg images down to 30k gif images before, while still having "acceptable" quality to the images as well.

Most web pro's do this for their works.


----------



## mdnky (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by austrini _
> *I use graphic converter v. 4.4 - I save them without a resource fork.  I have access to Photoshop 7 as well. ... *




Figure out how big you want them to be first (like 300 x 200).  

Open in PS7 and do image resize to resolution of 72dpi, hit ok.  Then image resize again to the desired height/width (Z x Z   {{-- This is the simplest way for beginers, although you can combine both steps at once by changing the resolution and then then sizes before hitting ok...just remember the change of resolution affects the size.  An 800 x 600 @ 150dpi image becomes 384 x 288 @ 72dpi. --}}

Finally, use the save to web option when saving your final image.


Almost forgot...you'll get you best settings probably from a gif format using PS7's save for web.


----------

